
A Netflix Web Performance Case Study - pritambarhate
https://medium.com/dev-channel/a-netflix-web-performance-case-study-c0bcde26a9d9
======
pritambarhate
A case study of how Netflix improved the Loading and Time-to-Interactive
metrics for the "logged-out" homepage. Basically, it comes down to removing
React and using Prefetch.

